# 03 Z4 HiFi system, upgrade to top-Hifi Carver?



## macsnjets (Jan 3, 2012)

I have an 03 Z4 2.5i with the HiFi 10 speaker stereo system. Is upgrading to the Carver Top HiFi system as easy as plugging in the Carver Amp and changing the subs or is it more involved? Are the connectors the same?

Thanks


----------



## vlauria (Mar 31, 2014)

Did you have any luck with this? I just bought a 2003 Z4 2.5i and I believe I have the same system. I am looking to upgrade to something and Carver appears to be the best choice.

Thanks


----------

